# WANTED:  Napa or Lake Tahoe for a Weekend



## paulpannu (Dec 16, 2014)

Hi, I would like to take my wife and kids to Napa or Lake Tahoe for a weekend (check-in Friday, check-out Sunday)... preferable during a weekend in December 2014 or January 2015.  Please let me know what you have available.... thanks!  

Best,
Paul
paulpannu@gmail.com


----------

